# track size



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what is 'run line'

if i wanted to have a off-road race that would match the baja 1,000
or the dacar rally.
and used feet in place of miles.
to make it easy to fallow the cars a regular off-road track would be used.

how many laps would match the 1,000ft.
what is the avg. size of a track, is there any that is close to 1,000 ft. long?


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

K&B Outback III, this past summer, start line to finish line to get around the entire track was about 1,000 ft long, so we would turn about 5-6 laps at the most.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

wow what gearing did you find worked best with a 1,000ft 5-6 lap race.
i bet it was a interesting race, as there would not be time to get in a full lap on any one? the race would be more a mad dash for first place.?


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

I used my same gearing that I used at every other track.

In my SCTE I ran a 3800 w/ MMP and gearing was 15/40. Same gearing I use at alot of indoor tracks and same for this past summer at all the outdoor tracks.

The only time anyone could get a full lap on someone is if they tubed it a few times and able to pull away. With a track that big marhsall spots or marshalls had to run to some vehicles when they tubed it, cause you can only cover soo much of an area with the number of bodies.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

whats a scte 
on a track that size what is the avg. lap times.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

edward 2 said:


> whats a scte
> on a track that size what is the avg. lap times.


Losi SCTE... 4x4 Corr truck

I cant remember what the average times where, but I think it was about 46sec to 52sec a lap.


----------

